# *.exe modifizieren



## eLogic (24. Feb 2011)

*Guten abend JavaForum,*
und allen mit denen ich bereits geschrieben habe =)


Ich habe eine Frage... ist es möglich eine  **.exe *(in diesem Fall Eclipse.exe)  so zu verändern,
das wen ich aufs Icon klicke, zusätzlich eine * *.jar  *geöffnet wird???
(die in der Exe ist oder kann auch auf externes File verweisen, wobei mir in der Exe lieber ist)



Schönen Abend wünsche ich euch noch...


eLogic


----------



## tfa (24. Feb 2011)

Mach dir ne Batch-Datei, die alles ausführt bzw. startet, was du willst.


----------



## Cola_Colin (24. Feb 2011)

Ja, das ist möglich, wenn du dich mit dem Dateiformat von "exe" auseinandersetzt und dann auch noch assembler beherscht um die exe umzuschreiben. Keine Ahnung, ob es fertige Lösungen dafür gibt, vermutlich schon irgendwo...

Aber das ist extrem kompliziert und sicher kein java-Anfänger Thema, ich würde mich also tfa anschließen und dir empfehlen, eine batch oder einen script oder ähnliches zu verwenden. Könntest auch ein Programm in jeder x-beliebigen Sprache schreiben, welches eclipse und deine jar enthält und startet oder oder oder.


----------



## Aldimann (24. Feb 2011)

Das Problem schreit gerade dazu genauer unter die Lupe genommen zu werden.

Daher:

Was hast du genau vor?


----------



## XHelp (24. Feb 2011)

exe joiner gibt es wie Sand am Meer. Aber wozu brauchst du es denn? Der Sinn des Ganzen erschließt sich mir nicht so wirklich.


----------



## eLogic (24. Feb 2011)

Will einfach meine .exe so verändern das es gleichzeitig eine *.* aus sich selbst/pfad öffnet.

Hmm.. scheint wohl doch net so einfach zu sein..
Hatte mal ein Programm das ein exe öffnet und dateien daraus anzeigt.. Icon und so was, da konnte man z.B. Das Icon ändern und mit gleichen namen überschreiben dann hatte die .exe ein anderes Icon ^^.. Mir fällt jedoch grad nciht der Name ein...


----------



## Cola_Colin (24. Feb 2011)

Ressource Hacker ?

Das ganze hat jetzt aber nix mehr mit Java zu tun und wenn du so einen auf dubiose Anwendungen machst, dann gibt es eh kaum einen Grund zu helfen.


----------



## aldiwurst (24. Feb 2011)

Aldimann hat gesagt.:


> Das Problem schreit gerade dazu genauer unter die Lupe genommen zu werden.
> 
> Daher:
> 
> Was hast du genau vor?



Ist doch ganz egal, was er vor hat.

Eine exe.-File kann nur verändert werden, wenn du sie de-compilierst, umschreibst und erneut compilierst. Was bei Reengineering zunächst rauskommt ist C-Code oder Asm.

Viel einfacher ist eine Batch-Datei mit:


```
eclipse.exe
java -jar irgendwas.jar
```

cheers


----------



## eLogic (24. Feb 2011)

> Das ganze hat jetzt aber nix mehr mit Java zu tun und wenn du so einen auf dubiose Anwendungen machst, dann gibt es eh kaum einen Grund zu helfen.


Hey Hey gar nicht mal so schlecht :applaus:
Wie gesagt.. da meldet sich der erste.. 
*___________________________________*



Ja genau Resource "Hacker"


> Viel einfacher ist eine Batch-Datei mit:


Danke für deine Antwort, =)
ja ne Batch wäre ganz einfach, soll aber nicht so sein...


> Was bei Reengineering zunächst rauskommt ist C-Code oder Asm.


Asm kenn ich mich außer "mov b,x; und add x,5" auch nich mehr aus xD
Ich glaub Assembler is zu abstrakt es zu beherschen.. wie genau funktioniert das eigentlich?
Hat jeder Prozesor seine eigene Sprache??
Hab da was von  MacAssembler gelesen der auf den teuren MacBüchern läuft..
Und wie sieht es da bei  Intel/AMD und so weiter aus? Hat jemand von Ahnung?


----------



## Aldimann (24. Feb 2011)

aldiwurst hat gesagt.:


> Ist doch ganz egal, was er vor hat.
> 
> Eine exe.-File kann nur verändert werden, wenn du sie de-compilierst, umschreibst und erneut compilierst. Was bei Reengineering zunächst rauskommt ist C-Code oder Asm.
> 
> ...



Nein ist es nicht. Nicht jeder Blödsinn den ein Threadstarter machen möchte ist wirklich der beste Weg um ein Problem zu lösen. Und wenn man schon mit solch komischen Dingen daher kommt sollte man mal fragen was die Person überhaupt vor hat um ggf. einen ganz anderen und besseren Lösungsvorschlag bringen zu können...


----------



## eLogic (24. Feb 2011)

> Nein ist es nicht. Nicht jeder Blödsinn den ein Threadstarter machen möchte ist wirklich der beste Weg um ein Problem zu lösen. Und wenn man schon mit solch komischen Dingen daher kommt sollte man mal fragen was die Person überhaupt vor hat um ggf. einen ganz anderen und besseren Lösungsvorschlag bringen zu können...



Jep, Aldimann du hast Recht, da stimm ich dir ganz genau zu. 

In meinem fall jedoch muss es exakt! eine "*.exe" sein.

Und *BITTE!* geh auf meine Prophezeiung nicht ein, jetzt solch eine Diskussion zu starten =)


----------



## Aldimann (24. Feb 2011)

eLogic hat gesagt.:


> Jep, Aldimann du hast Recht, da stimm ich dir ganz genau zu.
> 
> In meinem fall jedoch muss es exakt! die "eclipse.exe" sein.
> 
> Und *BITTE!* geh auf meine Prophezeiung nicht ein, jetzt solch eine Diskussion zu starten =)



Nö ich diskutier hier nicht^^. Somit kann man natürlich nur stark eingeschränkt Tips geben.

Und das einzige was mir hierzu einfällt ist die Batch-Datei ansonsten musste wohl mal in anderen Foren kramen...


----------



## eLogic (24. Feb 2011)

Hmm schade... unmöglich ist es sicher nicht.. Toyota 

Nur rausfinden wie....  
wenn ich es rausbekommen habe 
poste ich es mal hier rein und bereicher unser Forum ein bissl =P


----------



## XHelp (25. Feb 2011)

Natürlich ist es möglich. Hast du denn schon nach "exe joiner" gesucht? z.B. Cobans.net . Ist ja keine schwarze Magie...
Läuft darauf hinaus, dass zuerst ein Loader gestartet wird, der eben beide Sachen ausführt. Musst nur mit Antivirusprogrammen aufpassen, da es als potentielle Bedrohung angesehen werden kann.


----------



## Antoras (25. Feb 2011)

Scipt-Kiddies zu helfen ist immer so eine Sache, da kommt selten was gescheites bei raus. Aber ich probier es trotzdem mal: Du könntest dir die Sourcen von Eclipse ziehen, den Code verändern und dann deine Version bauen. Hab aber keine Ahnung wie viel Aufwand das ist. Ein Ahaltspunkt. Der Lösungsweg über das von XHelp verlinkte Programm schaut auf den ersten Blick mal einfacher aus.


----------



## eLogic (25. Feb 2011)

> Scipt-Kiddies zu helfen ist immer so eine Sache, da kommt selten was gescheites bei raus.



*Uiuiui.. *wenigstes bin ich aber ein ganz harter "Script-Kiddy" :applaus:
Nur weil man sich mal eben anstelle es zu programmieren, auf ein Tool ausweicht...* uiuiui*



```
Natürlich ist es möglich. Hast du denn schon nach "exe joiner" gesucht? z.B. [SIZE="4"][B]Cobans.net[/B][/SIZE] .
```

Jep, danke* XHelp *ist genau das was ich gesucht habe..

Also um zu sagen was ich damit will/wollte.. 

Habe ein Programm, das zum starten eigentlich so ein Dongle oder wie die heißen braucht.
Das habe ich aber virtuell. um das Programm zu starten hab ich zwei Möglichkeiten, entweder den virtuellen Dongle in Autostart oder vorher immer starten, dann das Prog. 
Das geht mir jedoch auf die Nerven, das jedes mal zu machen und jetzt wollte ich die exe so verändern das es vorher den Dongle startet und dann das Programm mit nur einem Cklick...
und siehe da es geht =)

Danke danke.. :rtfm:

eLogic


----------



## Woodstock (25. Feb 2011)

Hallo,



> Habe ein Programm, das zum starten eigentlich so ein Dongle oder wie die heißen braucht.



Nur aus Interesse... Um welches Programm geht es denn?


----------



## maki (25. Feb 2011)

Seit wann ist eine Frage nach der Änderung einer Exe Datei eine Frage für das Forum "Java Basics - Anfänger-Themen"?

*verschoben*


----------



## Cola_Colin (25. Feb 2011)

eLogic hat gesagt.:


> *Uiuiui.. *wenigstes bin ich aber ein ganz harter "Script-Kiddy" :applaus:
> Nur weil man sich mal eben anstelle es zu programmieren, auf ein Tool ausweicht...* uiuiui*
> 
> 
> ...



Was spricht also gegen eine einfache batch oder ein script ? 
Dafür einen exe-joiner zu verwenden klingt für mich nach nem ziemlichen overkill.


----------

